# POLL: FSD - have you purchased it yet? (thread closing 3/22/19 midnight)



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

what is your status on FSD? did you buy originally with the car, just add it on top of previously having EAP or add both AP and FSD with the price drops?

(this is not a thread for discussing pricing and what is fair or not, there are other threads that have covered that ad nauseum, so please let keep this one on the actual status of your car having FSD or not)

acronym definitions curtesy of @SoFlaModel3 


SoFlaModel3 said:


> AP = Autopilot
> EAP = Enhanced Autopilot
> FSD = Full Self Drive
> 
> EAP is no longer available to order and has been separated into AP and some of the early parts of FSD.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I jumped in March 1 when it dropped in my account but still too soon as the dust didn’t settle so I’m still waiting for a partial refund


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tesla got me for another $2k yesterday. Bring on HW3!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I upgraded mine from EAP to FSD last week too! excited to see what comes next!!


----------



## ozzieii (Mar 16, 2019)

All very cute. What are AP, FSD, EAP? And how would I know that?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ozzieii said:


> All very cute. What are AP, FSD, EAP? And how would I know that?


AP = Autopilot 
EAP = Enhanced Autopilot 
FSD = Full Self Drive

EAP is no longer available to order and has been separated into AP and some of the early parts of FSD.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I added to EAP immediately after Elon tweeted that $2K was going away on Monday.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

My wife and I both added FSD to our EAP enabled cars as soon as we heard the prices were going back up. Excited for it!!! 🤩
The goal was always to get it, but with a “wait and see” approach, but this price was too good to pass up!!


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

0zzieii said:


> All very cute. What are AP, FSD, EAP? And how would I know that?


Welcome @ozzieii . Like you, I hate acronyms. Like most organizations, however the Model 3 Owners Club (aka TOO) has them too, so I've provided a partial decoder ring.

AP = Autopilot (available from 28-Feb-19, slightly less capability than EAP)
EAP = Enhanced Autopilot (available until 27-Feb-19)
TACC = Traffic-Aware Cruise Control (included as part of EAP and AP)
FSD = Full Self Driving (option that is sold, but not yet fully functional)
NoA = Navigate on Autopilot - on highways (part of EAP before 28-Feb-19, only available with FSD from 1-Mar-19)
EIEIO = something in a song about Old MacDonald









Diagram courtesy of @Troy


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Just curious if the opportunity to purchase FSD (or EAP or AP) for current owners, at a discounted price, was communicated directly to current owners via email or a message to your Tesla account? I'm aware of the Tesla.com/blog post explaining the offer. Just wondering if "normal" Tesla owners who maybe don't spend their time on Tesla forums (are there such a thing?) would be aware of the offer?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> Just curious if the opportunity to purchase FSD (or EAP or AP) for current owners, at a discounted price, was communicated directly to current owners via email or a message to your Tesla account? I'm aware of the Tesla.com/blog post explaining the offer. Just wondering if "normal" Tesla owners who maybe don't spend their time on Tesla forums (are there such a thing?) would be aware of the offer?


only place I saw mention of the monday price change was Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105336158743977984


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Just curious if the opportunity to purchase FSD (or EAP or AP) for current owners, at a discounted price, was communicated directly to current owners via email or a message to your Tesla account? I'm aware of the Tesla.com/blog post explaining the offer. Just wondering if "normal" Tesla owners who maybe don't spend their time on Tesla forums (are there such a thing?) would be aware of the offer?


It's not an "Act Now - Super Secret 17 Day Sale!" if everybody knows about it.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Just curious if the opportunity to purchase FSD (or EAP or AP) for current owners, at a discounted price, was communicated directly to current owners via email or a message to your Tesla account? I'm aware of the Tesla.com/blog post explaining the offer. Just wondering if "normal" Tesla owners who maybe don't spend their time on Tesla forums (are there such a thing?) would be aware of the offer?


Great question! I learned here and only here, no communique from Tesla. How many thousands have no idea about the impending price increase?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> Great question! I learned here and only here, no communique from Tesla. How many thousands have no idea about the impending price increase?


Or do they even know about the 3/1 offer?


----------



## ozzieii (Mar 16, 2019)

Cool. Many thanks, Nautilus.
Where does all this info appear; how do you know these dates and prices?
I got my M3 in Nov '18 with the C stuff. So on Monday I guess I could buy the additional Hardware for $2000, which I'm pretty sure I won't do. Elon has a terrible record of meeting schedules/promises. And I think what I do have is rather Beta. Three times on a trip from Sarasota to Atlanta, plain old autopilot beeped out, like saying "You take it were gonna crash". I don't have confidence to try auto lane change, "navigate".
Summon only works sporadically. Dog mode won't let my phone connect. Sometime my door won't unlock even though my phone is inches away.
Do I love my Tesla? Absolutely! My wife of over 50 years isn't perfect either; I love them both.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

ozzieii said:


> Cool. Many thanks, Nautilus.
> Where does all this info appear; how do you know these dates and prices?
> I got my M3 in Nov '18 with the C stuff. So on Monday I guess I could buy the additional Hardware for $2000, which I'm pretty sure I won't do. Elon has a terrible record of meeting schedules/promises. And I think what I do have is rather Beta. Three times on a trip from Sarasota to Atlanta, plain old autopilot beeped out, like saying "You take it were gonna crash". I don't have confidence to try auto lane change, "navigate".
> Summon only works sporadically. Dog mode won't let my phone connect. Sometime my door won't unlock even though my phone is inches away.
> Do I love my Tesla? Absolutely! My wife of over 50 years isn't perfect either; I love them both.


Official link about the autopilot options is: https://www.tesla.com/blog
The older prices resume on Monday, so you would want to buy before Monday, if interested.

Edit: There is also a promise (via Elon Musk tweet) that anyone who has purchased the full self driving (FSD), they will also get a hardware upgrade to a faster processor, being referred to as HW3.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> what is your status on FSD? did you buy originally with the car, just add it on top of previously having EAP or add both AP and FSD with the price drops?
> 
> (this is not a thread for discussing pricing and what is fair or not, there are other threads that have covered that ad nauseum, so please let keep this one on the actual status of your car having FSD or not)
> 
> acronym definitions curtesy of @SoFlaModel3


Bought EAP+FSD back in March 2018.
Price was $5K for EAP and $3K for FSD, so $8K total, same as today's total price of $3K for AP and $5K for FSD -- so for me, as the French would say, it's "bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet" -- say "six of one, half a dozen of the other" ;-)


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Just curious if the opportunity to purchase FSD (or EAP or AP) for current owners, at a discounted price, was communicated directly to current owners via email or a message to your Tesla account? I'm aware of the Tesla.com/blog post explaining the offer. Just wondering if "normal" Tesla owners who maybe don't spend their time on Tesla forums (are there such a thing?) would be aware of the offer?


I'm not on Twitter (or Facebook, or any those other things that always seem to be getting people into trouble). I only knew about the changes because I'm on here. I suspect this ship (reduced pricing during 1-17 March) will come into port and sail away with many owners never being the wiser.

@ozzieii , if you purchased "C stuff" when you got your car (sounds like you took delivery with EAP before 28-Feb), then if you decide to upgrade to FSD for $2K, be sure to do it BEFORE Monday (like today or tomorrow), because otherwise it will go from $2K to $4K. And you're right, if you already have EAP, you're not getting getting any additional functionality immediately, but a promise of future functionality. That functionality will come, it's a question of when. We've seen a lot of improvements simply through firmware updates over the past several months.

It's also still unclear if those of us who have just upgraded to FSD (regardless of how we got there) will have our cars retrofitted with the new Hardware 3.0 (HW 3.0) microprocessor) for free or have to pay for it. All Model 3s are currently on HW 2.5 (although it is rumored that the most recent ones shipping have HW 3.0). HW 3.0 may be required to deliver some of that additional functionality. That is a separate debate occurring on the forum.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Just curious if the opportunity to purchase FSD (or EAP or AP) for current owners, at a discounted price, was communicated directly to current owners via email or a message to your Tesla account? I'm aware of the Tesla.com/blog post explaining the offer. Just wondering if "normal" Tesla owners who maybe don't spend their time on Tesla forums (are there such a thing?) would be aware of the offer?


Tesla does really need to improve their communications


----------



## ozzieii (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks Bigriver,
That actually makes me more unlikely to buy before Monday. New processor???? Hmm. How about a self locking trunk door for my $60K car.
There is a train of competition coming down the tracks that Elon will soon need to heed.
I don't think I should buy hardware for vaporware that might not run on my car's computer.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Nautilus said:


> It's also still unclear if those of us who have just upgraded to FSD (regardless of how we got there) will have our cars retrofitted with the new Hardware 3.0 (HW 3.0) microprocessor) for free or have to pay for it.


Perhaps not any clearer. Is he referring to all FSD purchasers or only pre-Feb 28 group?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101737858870755329


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Just curious if the opportunity to purchase FSD (or EAP or AP) for current owners, at a discounted price, was communicated directly to current owners via email or a message to your Tesla account? I'm aware of the Tesla.com/blog post explaining the offer. Just wondering if "normal" Tesla owners who maybe don't spend their time on Tesla forums (are there such a thing?) would be aware of the offer?


I don't think they did any communication, but check your account the FSD should reflect the $2K price if you previously purchased the EAP for $5K, but no they didn't reach out and tell each person by mail or notification.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> I don't think they did any communication, but check your account the FSD should reflect the $2K price if you previously purchased the EAP for $5K, but no they didn't reach out and tell each person by mail or notification.


I bought FSD when I purchased the car, thus I didn't know what communication, if any, Tesla may have sent out. I've been curious about the take rate. Now I'm also curious about what percentage of owners even know of the brief offer.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RichEV said:


> Perhaps not any clearer. Is he referring to all FSD purchasers or only pre-Feb 28 group?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101737858870755329


I would say he was specifically addressing if the current upgrade buyers get the HW update, (yes), while we know the original FSD buyers qualify for it.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Just curious if the opportunity to purchase FSD (or EAP or AP) for current owners, at a discounted price, was communicated directly to current owners via email or a message to your Tesla account? I'm aware of the Tesla.com/blog post explaining the offer. Just wondering if "normal" Tesla owners who maybe don't spend their time on Tesla forums (are there such a thing?) would be aware of the offer?


I haven't received any notice of this and my wife was unaware of it until I told her. So, the special $2K EAP upgrade price to FSD is only for those who find out about it before this Monday rolls around. It's too good of an offer for me to pass up.

edit: Come Monday, let the complaining begin!


----------



## NightStorm (Aug 19, 2018)

Although technically not accurate, I voted by intent picking what was closest: "Yes - added it at the price drop to the EAP _purchased with the car_".

I did not purchase EAP with my car but when I picked it up (last September) my Model 3 had it anyway. Took me ages to realize the car was misconfigured, effectively giving me free EAP (for a while I thought I was on the trial, got suspicious when it never ended). In January I went into a Service Center and "made it right" by giving them gobs-n-gobs of money.
Today I just gave them more.  [ or maybe that should be  ]


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

Didn't get EAP for $5k when I bought MR M3 on 1/19/19, though I briefly considered paying +$5k for LR during the delivery! 
Tried and didn't like EAP during the demo period (short freeway trips in San Diego aren't ideal for EAP). 
Have no intention of getting AP nor FSD. 
I would happily engage TACC and AS were it on the car already, BTW.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

NightStorm said:


> Although technically not accurate, I voted by intent picking what was closest: "Yes - added it at the price drop to the EAP _purchased with the car_".
> 
> I did not purchase EAP with my car but when I picked it up (last September) my Model 3 had it anyway. Took me ages to realize the car was misconfigured, effectively giving me free EAP (for a while I thought I was on the trial, got suspicious when it never ended). In January I went into a Service Center and "made it right" by giving them gobs-n-gobs of money.
> Today I just gave them more.  [ or maybe that should be  ]


maybe them sending your car out with extra features was their secret plan to get gobs of more money from you. If you didn't have that incorrectly installed, do you think you would have done the upgrade to FSD?


----------



## justflie (May 9, 2018)

In it for HW3!


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2017)

Keep in mind when you upgrade to FSD online it charges the card you have on file for Supercharging. It doesnt let you enter seperate credit card info for the purchase. So make sure your account reflects the card you want to use. (Ask me how I know!)


----------



## theblindtree (May 1, 2018)

Corey said:


> Keep in mind when you upgrade to FSD online it charges the card you have on file for Supercharging. It doesnt let you enter seperate credit card info for the purchase. So make sure your account reflects the card you want to use. (Ask me how I know!)


Yup! Happened to me when I purchased AP. Had the card I wanted to use all ready, hit the button and...oh. What happened? Haha!

Changed THAT for FSD.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow, the current results of this poll are staggeringly leaning towards FSD (either getting it, or getting both AP and it). Amazing!!
Excellent post/thread/poll @MelindaV !! 😃


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> Wow, the current results of this poll are staggeringly leaning towards FSD (either getting it, or getting both AP and it). Amazing!!
> Excellent post/thread/poll @MelindaV !! 😃


it came from a conversation with some other the other mods here, and realizing that most everyone of the Mods had upgraded (or already purchased) FSD. the uptake is pretty surprising though for sure! (so far, 89% have FSD ready to go!)
But remember, polls like this tend to attract those that would likely vote with a YES than those that would vote with a NO, are less likely to open the thread.


----------



## NightStorm (Aug 19, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> maybe them sending your car out with extra features was their secret plan to get gobs of more money from you. If you didn't have that incorrectly installed, do you think you would have done the upgrade to FSD?


Yes, likely. I'm quite sure of one thing, if I did not have it installed I would have saved a lot of money. AP+FSD would have been $5k instead of the $5800+$2k spent as of today. When I first discovered how to "enable the trial" (my naive thinking at the time, in fact I was turning on autopilot) I tried it out for a bit and did not like it. I was glad I'd not spent the money on something that drove like a fish. Then V9 got downloaded, autopilot sashayed less, and I started to like it.
So had it not been installed on my car through misconfiguration I would have gotten a real trial, I would have procrastinated and/or cheaped-out, and not have bought. Instead I had it, I was using it, and I was feeling less than honorable in enjoying it. A combo enough for me to get out my credit card. Ha!


----------



## sunsetgirly (Nov 30, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Just curious if the opportunity to purchase FSD (or EAP or AP) for current owners, at a discounted price, was communicated directly to current owners via email or a message to your Tesla account? I'm aware of the Tesla.com/blog post explaining the offer. Just wondering if "normal" Tesla owners who maybe don't spend their time on Tesla forums (are there such a thing?) would be aware of the offer?


I was not notified. I just went on the owners group today and read about it. I have been laid up with a fractured back since March 2 so imagine my surprise. I'm not going to pony up the extra $$ for it today. I payed 5k for EAP in Dec. No choice then for the FSD. I would love the enhanced summon though. Pricing and options seem to be fickle.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm one of those people for whom Model 3 is a financial stretch.

I was a first-day reservation holder...put it in even before the actual reveal. I thought I was saving a place in line, although I understood west coast US would be before east coast US.

Then realized it would be a long time until the base model came out, but decided to wait. I did want to get it with EAP and FSD, because initially that had been part of the appeal.

In October, the old beater car we had gave out, needing $1500 of repairs, which was probably more than it was worth. With the tax credit also getting ready to go away, we decided to take the plunge. So we purchased a RWD LR in black, and the price came to exactly what we had been expecting to pay for the short range with the options we had been anticipating. I figured I'd get EAP and FSD down the road, when I'd saved some more money.

In retrospect, that was lucky. I now realize that the bigger battery pack of the LR is a significant plus to us. And when the free EAP trial came around, I wasn't all that impressed, and decided I wasn't in a hurry to fork over $6k to get it. TACC was nice, and Autosteer kind of nice, but Summon, NOA, and Autopark just seemed like gimmicks at that stage.

Then the sale came, and what didn't seem worth it at $6k seemed much more tempting at $2k. But it's still not money I really have to spare right now.

And then came news that sale was going away. I hemmed and hawed, but decided, particularly with a couple of long road trips planned for this summer, that I should get AP, so I ordered it on Thursday. I don't think the car has actually activated it yet.

In short, I've been responsive to the levers that Tesla has been pulling--they got a deposit from me, and then they got me in to the LR with the tax credit going away, and then they got me to purchase AP. But I don't feel ripped off--I think I got a good car with a good set of features at a price I was willing to pay. In the future, though, I won't be so trusting of Tesla with things like deposits to save a place in line or reserving features that don't exist yet in order to get a discount (I didn't do that with FSD, but at one point had planned to).


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I payed 5k for EAP in Dec. No choice then for the FSD. I would love the enhanced summon though. Pricing and options seem to be fickle.


Just to be clear, do you know you are in the group that can get FSD for $2K?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Must... resist... FOMO... :grimacing:


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Must... resist... FOMO... :grimacing:


It is strong and it is evil.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

4.3% minority voice here. No interest in AP, EAP or FSD. Even at $1.5K each or @ $2K as a combo, v3 or v4 hardware. 

Never had I used CC or TACC in any car I have driven over the past 30 years, regardless of distance travelled - so all AP and even old EAP features which have now shifted to FSD, even FSD itself - have no appeal to me. 

I prefer to drive the machine myself until the day state/federal laws, automotive manufacturers and their regulators prevent me from doing so (like they will at some point in the near future).


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

No FOMO for me, @Bokonon ... 
Like @TrevP , I jumped early (March 2) so also in the 'waiting for my refund' group... Hence the high success rate with the mod team. 

I wasn't originally going to get it yet with changes between EAP & AP, to be absolutely sure I'd get the NoA someday (mostly if not at all active in EU yet that I know) and with the price incentive, I decided to jump on the bandwagon! Probably would have gotten NoA as grandfathered anyways yet this way I'm all in and will also benefit from the free of charge HW3 upgrade when available.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

NightStorm said:


> Yes, likely. I'm quite sure of one thing, if I did not have it installed I would have saved a lot of money. AP+FSD would have been $5k instead of the $5800+$2k spent as of today. When I first discovered how to "enable the trial" (my naive thinking at the time, in fact I was turning on autopilot) I tried it out for a bit and did not like it. I was glad I'd not spent the money on something that drove like a fish. Then V9 got downloaded, autopilot sashayed less, and I started to like it.
> So had it not been installed on my car through misconfiguration I would have gotten a real trial, I would have procrastinated and/or cheaped-out, and not have bought. Instead I had it, I was using it, and I was feeling less than honorable in enjoying it. A combo enough for me to get out my credit card. Ha!


I've heard about people like you, but I've never actually seen one in the wild! I'm proud of your honesty, and I'd be proud to know you!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> I've heard about people like you, but I've never actually seen one in the wild! I'm proud of you honesty, and I'd be proud to know you!


Yes, that's exactly how I felt about @NightStorm's post too!


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

ozzieii said:


> Thanks Bigriver,
> That actually makes me more unlikely to buy before Monday. New processor???? Hmm. How about a self locking trunk door for my $60K car.
> There is a train of competition coming down the tracks that Elon will soon need to heed.
> I don't think I should buy hardware for vaporware that might not run on my car's computer.


It was already stated by Elon that those who purchase theFSD will get the new hardware for free.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

ozzieii said:


> Thanks Bigriver,
> That actually makes me more unlikely to buy before Monday. New processor???? Hmm. How about a self locking trunk door for my $60K car.


Hey, your comment about the self locking trunk door has me puzzled. The trunk locks and unlocks with the car, at least mine does. I looked in the user's manual and it weirdly only talks about the locking of the front trunk not the rear trunk. But I'm quite sure the rear trunk self locks too. It unlocks so easily upon the phone being nearby that perhaps it comes across as never having been locked? Just curious to understand more about what you've experienced.

Mods: I know this is off-topic from this thread, so whisk it away to elsewhere if you want.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I got my FSD but and I know prices are going up Monday... but where does it say the upgrade price is going up or are we assuming that it will?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Midnit3 said:


> I got my FSD but and I know prices are going up Monday... but where does it say the upgrade price is going up or are we assuming that it will?


It was back on the first page of this thread, quoting a tweet from elon


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

All, you broke me, sort of. Decided to order AP, but not FSD, perhaps FOMO or peer pressure. The thoughtful path of @LUXMAN 's journey and other comments here and in the cruise v TACC thread persuaded me that AP will at some point might be a value. I didnt originally order EAP, and in 7500 miles never once thought "I wish I had bought EAP". I want to drive and love to control this awesome drivers car. These threads got me thinking it might be good for long hauls or some of those times when driving is incredibly stressful. Time will tell, but over the duration of ownership decided the 2k was worth it. Elon great at separating me from my money!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Headwind said:


> All, you broke me, sort of. Decided to order AP, but not FSD, perhaps FOMO or peer pressure. The thoughtful path of @LUXMAN 's journey and other comments here and in the cruise v TACC thread persuaded me that AP will at some point might be a value. I didnt originally order EAP, and in 7500 miles never once thought "I wish I had bought EAP". I want to drive and love to control this awesome drivers car. These threads got me thinking it might be good for long hauls or some of those times when driving is incredibly stressful. Time will tell, but over the duration of ownership decided the 2k was worth it. Elon great at separating me from my money!


I was the same way before. 
But yesterday was our sons 17th Bday. 









He wanted to the Zoo. SO we loaded him up and drove 40 miles to the small zoo in Gainesville TX.

















Used NoA most of the way.










But also saw a STUCKEY'S sign on the way, so after the zoo, we drove another 22 miles to Oklahoma. I loved Stuckey's as a kid, so I wanted him to experience it. Wasn't quite like I remembered though. LOL!

















Then drove the 62 miles back also on NoA. Couple times it didn't like things like a giant Trap flapping in the wind on a trailer as I passed by. It thought it was a side impact hazard. And one curve was too much for it @ 80mph, but to be fair I was over the limit but not the fastest out there.

Than driving through DENTON on the way back, spotted this load of Teslas .










It does still need some work but it does relieve some of the pressure on the longer drives.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

Well, count me among the many who can't resist a sale. While I look forward to the features the most, I look at this as a purchase of a new high end graphics processes for the car and increasing my resale value in the future. 

Looks like around 50% us are upgrading at least some part of the system this weekend.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Headwind said:


> All, you broke me, sort of. Decided to order AP, but not FSD, perhaps FOMO or peer pressure. The thoughtful path of @LUXMAN 's journey and other comments here and in the cruise v TACC thread persuaded me that AP will at some point might be a value. I didnt originally order EAP, and in 7500 miles never once thought "I wish I had bought EAP". I want to drive and love to control this awesome drivers car. These threads got me thinking it might be good for long hauls or some of those times when driving is incredibly stressful. Time will tell, but over the duration of ownership decided the 2k was worth it. Elon great at separating me from my money!


Two years ago, in my 2006 Hyundai Sonata, my wife (then fiancee) and I drove from New York to Tennessee and back to see the total solar eclipse. I could only get a few days off work, so we had to push hard to drive in both directions.

The traffic on the interstates on the way back was a _nightmare, _often crawling along at 15 mph. This was true the day after the eclipse and hundreds of miles away, so I'm not sure how much of it was eclipse-related, although I'm sure it didn't help. The driving was very long and stressful.

Having now used the free trial of AP, that's the kind of situation where it would completely change the experience. I wouldn't have any worries about AP being able to handle the situation...not that I'd take a nap, but it's not the kind of thing where I had to worry if it would drive me off the road or something.

After the EAP free trial, I though it would be clever if Tesla would rent AP by the day. I didn't want to pay $6k to have it all the time, but I'd be willing to pay $80 when I was going on a long road trip, or if I knew I was going to be in stop and go traffic going to some major event. I can also imagine having Tesla allow it as an impulse purchase that you could make while driving (last Fall, I got stuck in weather-related traffic in my Tesla that turned a 25-minute drive in to 8 hours of hell). I figure there are probably 8 days in a typical year when AP won't just be a nice addition, but something I'd be willing to pay $80 to rent for a day.

So when AP dropped to $2k, that's only 25 days at my $80 a day price point, which I figure I might have used maybe 8 days a year. Since I plan to have the car for longer than three years, that makes it worth it for me.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Corey said:


> Keep in mind when you upgrade to FSD online it charges the card you have on file for Supercharging. It doesnt let you enter seperate credit card info for the purchase. So make sure your account reflects the card you want to use. (Ask me how I know!)


I just did it now and it does give you an opportunity to change payment methods.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jason F said:


> I just did it now and it does give you an opportunity to change payment methods.


maybe they updated it. When I added it last week, it went right to paid from clicking the buy button (or however it was labeled) with no option to enter payment info.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> maybe they updated it. When I added it last week, it went right to paid from clicking the buy button (or however it was labeled) with no option to enter payment info.


They did. I just updated and the option to change your default payment method was there as a drop down menu. They gave you one last chance to change your mind before the final click. I thought long and hard, and since I'd always planned on upgrading in the future, well who can't resist a sale?!


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

Note for Amex holders, my account is giving me the option for 0% interest up to 2 years on "plan it" purchases. At 0% for 24 months I added FSD to my EAP today...I picked the m3 over a used S to have the latest tech. 2k extra on 70k isn't gonna break it.

I hope we see some hw3 improvements sooner than later. I was a little worried EAP would be considered dead and no updates would come after this year so I wanted to future proof for the time being


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm having such a hard time typing this. I am NOT getting FSD. I can't pass up such a steal. I've been planning to get it for two weeks.
But then I went and ordered a Model Y.
Which I was also planning for, but I figured it would be another $1000 reservation. 
So $2500 and two vacations hitting the credit cards this month is why I shouldn't get it.
Or really, because when I get the Model Y, it will be the car more driven on trips. And I did order that with FSD. In fact depending on situation I could even be trading in the 3.
So the real question is it worth spending 2000 now, for the few features that FSD will add between now and when Model Y arrives? I think it might just be traffic lights and I can deal without for a while.
Then again you know they will release some video game Easter egg that will only work for HW3 and I will be sweating at myself!
Well, there's a few more hours left to change my mind. Again.


----------



## Tomingaj (Mar 18, 2019)

I didn't respond to the poll, because we have EAP, no FSD - and thought we might order FSD with the lower price, but don't know how. Sent an email to Tesla yesterday but of course it's the weekend, so I am guessing we won't hear back until the price goes up again. In which case we will hold off until FSD is closer to fruition.
Love love love this car!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Tomingaj said:


> I didn't respond to the poll, because we have EAP, no FSD - and thought we might order FSD with the lower price, but don't know how. Sent an email to Tesla yesterday but of course it's the weekend, so I am guessing we won't hear back until the price goes up again. In which case we will hold off until FSD is closer to fruition.
> Love love love this car!


So for me, I logged into my Tesla account at Tesla.com, clicked on "manage" next to my car, then scrolled down to where I saw FSD for purchase. Clicked on that and followed the screen prompts. I really hope that if you want it, you get it....though I hesitated to reply as I don't want to be blamed for separating you from your hard earned $!!!


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

For people that have ordered AP and/or FSD here during the price reduction:

Did you ever get email confirmation of your order? I placed mine this morning and expected to hear back as an automated reply. The only thing that has changed is that in "my account" AP has disappeared.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Tomingaj said:


> I didn't respond to the poll, because we have EAP, no FSD - and thought we might order FSD with the lower price, but don't know how. Sent an email to Tesla yesterday but of course it's the weekend, so I am guessing we won't hear back until the price goes up again. In which case we will hold off until FSD is closer to fruition.
> Love love love this car!


Log into your Tesla account on their web site, click manage on your car, and click autopilot upgrades on the bottom left.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Headwind said:


> For people that have ordered AP and/or FSD here during the price reduction:
> 
> Did you ever get email confirmation of your order? I placed mine this morning and expected to hear back as an automated reply. The only thing that has changed is that in "my account" AP has disappeared.


None of us have received email confirmation. The disappearance of AP in "my account" is unfortunately all the confirmation you'll get. That and a charge to your credit card. Also, although I ordered AP on 6-March, and it has been active since 8-March, I'm still waiting for it to show up in the "Options" section of my Vehicle Details online. Apparently there is a significant backlog in getting that part updated.


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> only place I saw mention of the monday price change was Twitter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105336158743977984


They still don't have it posted that the prices will be changing tomorrow/Monday on their news/blog site. That seems very unfair to people who don't follow forums or Twitter... There wasn't even an email to notify customers of the "sale" with an ending date.


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

ChristianZ said:


> They still don't have it posted that the prices will be changing tomorrow/Monday on their news/blog site. That seems very unfair to people who don't follow forums or Twitter... There wasn't even an email to notify customers of the "sale" with an ending date.


Tesla and its dynamic pricing for everything. Never know whats happening, when or for how long. The M3OC community has been fantastic for understanding and broadcasting all of Tesla's gymnastics, as has teslarati and electrek.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Nautilus said:


> I'm not on Twitter (or Facebook, or any those other things that always seem to be getting people into trouble). I only knew about the changes because I'm on here. I suspect this ship (reduced pricing during 1-17 March) will come into port and sail away with many owners never being the wiser.
> 
> @ozzieii , if you purchased "C stuff" when you got your car (sounds like you took delivery with EAP before 28-Feb), then if you decide to upgrade to FSD for $2K, be sure to do it BEFORE Monday (like today or tomorrow), because otherwise it will go from $2K to $4K. And you're right, if you already have EAP, you're not getting getting any additional functionality immediately, but a promise of future functionality. That functionality will come, it's a question of when. We've seen a lot of improvements simply through firmware updates over the past several months.
> 
> It's also still unclear if those of us who have just upgraded to FSD (regardless of how we got there) will have our cars retrofitted with the new Hardware 3.0 (HW 3.0) microprocessor) for free or have to pay for it. All Model 3s are currently on HW 2.5 (although it is rumored that the most recent ones shipping have HW 3.0). HW 3.0 may be required to deliver some of that additional functionality. That is a separate debate occurring on the forum.


While I am one of those who should, according to Musk, get a free upgrade to HW 3.0 (I bought my car with EAP+FSD a year ago), I find it difficult to see how Tesla could sell the FSD add-on (esp. for $5K, the
current cost for new orders) and not provide a free upgrade to HW 3.0 when it becomes available, since it's pretty clear that real autonomous driving will require the new processor. (According to Musk, HW 3.0 runs the neural net computations at least 100 times faster than HW 2.5 -- a huge difference; it would make no sense to leave Tesla owners who did buy/are buying/will buy the FSD package without the means to run the more advanced features that will come with that package. )
One assumes that the $5K price for the FSD package has priced in it the upgrade cost (hardware and installation -- which, according to Tesla, is a 30mins operation for a ranger team).
For those who got the FSD package at a discount, the situation should be identical -- it's the same package, after all, with no disclaimer regarding hardware upgrade; the extra cost to Tesla should be small, as I imagine that the number of owners who got the discount is under 20,000.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Nautilus said:


> None of us have received email confirmation. The disappearance of AP in "my account" is unfortunately all the confirmation you'll get. That and a charge to your credit card. Also, although I ordered AP on 6-March, and it has been active since 8-March, I'm still waiting for it to show up in the "Options" section of my Vehicle Details online. Apparently there is a significant backlog in getting that part updated.


SOP for Tesla, it would seem ;-) Those of use who had purchased EAP+FSD back in the first half of 2018 could see EAP and FSD under "manage your vehicle", but when Tesla dropped the FSD option in fall 2018, any mention of FSD also disappeared from those pages -- it wasn't until end of 2018 that Tesla restored the correct list of packages we had bought... I would not worry ;-)


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> AP = Autopilot
> EAP = Enhanced Autopilot
> FSD = Full Self Drive
> 
> EAP is no longer available to order and has been separated into AP and some of the early parts of FSD.


Thanks for spelling out these. I have dyslexia and acronyms rack my brain. And this: Acronyms Seriously Suck - Elon Musk.

My plan was to buy both in stages down the road. But $5k vs $11k was too good of a deal to pass up. Plus, Elon said the deal ends Monday.


----------



## Arktctr (Jan 11, 2017)

Headwind said:


> For people that have ordered AP and/or FSD here during the price reduction:
> 
> Did you ever get email confirmation of your order? I placed mine this morning and expected to hear back as an automated reply. The only thing that has changed is that in "my account" AP has disappeared.


Never received any "receipt" or confirmation via email. My confirmation is the features being enabled and fully functional in my car. I also don't see any notation of either AP or FSD in my account profile.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Headwind said:


> For people that have ordered AP and/or FSD here during the price reduction:
> 
> Did you ever get email confirmation of your order? I placed mine this morning and expected to hear back as an automated reply. The only thing that has changed is that in "my account" AP has disappeared.


I never got an email that I ordered it. It took about 2.5 days for it to be active for me. Others were faster and others were slower. But they charged my CC right away. 
Some saw the OPTIONS under their car DETAILS changed to include it on their Tesla Account, but mine still doesn't say my car has it, but it is full up. 
I sent an INFO REQUEST from my account to ask why.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

While I’m happy for those who are pulling the trigger now that prices (albeit temporarily) were lowered I’m still glad I purchased everything up front (bring on the Early Access Program )


----------



## NightStorm (Aug 19, 2018)

FRC said:


> I've heard about people like you, but I've never actually seen one in the wild! I'm proud of you honesty, and I'd be proud to know you!





Bigriver said:


> Yes, that's exactly how I felt about @NightStorm's post too!


Thanks, although more often than not I'm feeling like a sucker.

_ Oooh - oooh - oooh! Look over there Muldoon. New technology!
Squirrel!_


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

dburkland said:


> While I'm happy for those who are pulling the trigger now that prices (albeit temporarily) were lowered I'm still glad I purchased everything up front (bring on the Early Access Program )


So am I, but don't get your hopes too high for the early access program: I've been in it for 6 months now and during that time got a single firmware to test...
Tesla has enrolled a lot of owners in its early access program and uses only a small subset for each beta firmware, testing just one or two features for very short periods.
(I assume the choice is partially random, but partially dictated by the vehicle and by the geographic location -- I would be useless as a tester for any cold-related feature, for instance, since I live in Hawaii.)
It's of course exciting to be part of the adventure as beta testers, but I could wish we got more beta firmwares to test ;-)


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Bernard said:


> So am I, but don't get your hopes too high for the early access program: I've been in it for 6 months now and during that time got a single firmware to test...
> Tesla has enrolled a lot of owners in its early access program and uses only a small subset for each beta firmware, testing just one or two features for very short periods.
> (I assume the choice is partially random, but partially dictated by the vehicle and by the geographic location -- I would be useless as a tester for any cold-related feature, for instance, since I live in Hawaii.)
> It's of course exciting to be part of the adventure as beta testers, but I could wish we got more beta firmwares to test ;-)


Good to know, maybe living in the wintery abyss also known as Minnesota will help my chances getting beta releases


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

Headwind said:


> For people that have ordered AP and/or FSD here during the price reduction:
> 
> Did you ever get email confirmation of your order? I placed mine this morning and expected to hear back as an automated reply. The only thing that has changed is that in "my account" AP has disappeared.


No confirmation. My credit card charge is still pending from yesterday. However I did look at my account and see that FSD was added under EAP. I waited a few minutes after purchase and refreshed the page and it was there right away


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> I'm still waiting for it to show up in the "Options" section of my Vehicle Details online. Apparently there is a significant backlog in getting that part updated.


Just fyi Mine updated within minutes of my card being processed... I've attached a screenshot of this in the post above


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

MrMannilow said:


> Just fyi Mine updated within minutes of my card being processed... I've attached a screenshot of this in the post above


Interesting. It seems to show up very quickly for those that had EAP already and are upgrading to FSD. For those of us who went from "nothing" to AP or AP+FSD, it seems to be taking longer for some reason. I've now got both AP+FSD functional, but just checked and still nothing on the Car Details page on Tesla.com . It'll show up eventually, I guess, just like the next firmware update (whatever that may hold for me), and HW3 .


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

so what and when will the price go back up to 4k? 3k? and ive heard mixed things about the time i have a friend who is on the fence.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

relidtm said:


> so what and when will the price go back up to 4k? 3k? and ive heard mixed things about the time i have a friend who is on the fence.


My understanding is that the deadline is tonight at midnight PDT. Somewhere on here is a snapshot of a tweet from Mr. Musk to that effect, I believe. And that prices revert to $4K for Autopilot and/or $7K for FSD ($11K for both). The same as if you were to purchase a car today, and then take either or both upgrades after delivery of the car.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Had I purchased EAP (which would have cost me $5K at the time I purchased my car last September), I may very well not have purchased FSD this week. Given the prices (and the fact they're going up tomorrow), and the likely opportunity to receive a HW3 retrofit sometime later this year, I was able to justify the $2K+$3K=$5K expenditure now. I'm under no illusions that this car is going to be driving itself anytime soon, but that's not what I'm signing up for.

@Perscitus , @Gator Rican , I understand and respect your decision-making process. I would like to know what the pricing reverts to for you guys tomorrow .


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

As excited as I am about an autonomous future, I decided to pass on the discounted FSD upgrade. My commute is 95% highway anyways, so EAP by itself is perfect for me. I'll hold on to my $2600 CDN and start saving up for the next big purchase. I'm also a little skeptical about how useful FSD will actually be in its early versions for the first year or two. I hope they can prove me wrong.


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

MrMannilow said:


> Just fyi Mine updated within minutes of my card being processed... I've attached a screenshot of this in the post above


Fascinating. While I no longer have the option to buy AP, it does not show up in my Options for my car. As a continued teaser, I still have FSD for 3k.


----------



## Rick Rollens (Dec 10, 2017)

Purchased the $2000.00 FSD deal this weekend. Is there a software update that follows? Purchased Saturday, today is Monday. No update to date.


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

Rick Rollens said:


> Purchased the $2000.00 FSD deal this weekend. Is there a software update that follows? Purchased Saturday, today is Monday. No update to date.


You won't get an update now. You'll have to wait until the first FSD features roll out later this year


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> I rarely used CC in my past driving. My driving style prefers direct control.
> 
> However living in the traffic hell that is Houston (and having lived through similar hells in NYC, DC, and Philly) I will tell you that driving in traffic with EAP really does reduce my stress level. And my stress level does need reducing! In stop and go traffic, it really is nice not to have to worry about driving the car. It's a big reason I bought it and I am glad to not regret it.


Fair point and I am glad to hear it helps you. I can see both EAP and FSD serving a purpose for many.

I have (sadly) lived in NYC for the better part of 3 decades, with a few sprinkled-in years also in Houston and Portland OR - and I too hate mindless bumper to bumper highway or inner city street chaos traffic.

I do not commute and the car is my weekend toy to get away from cities so ymmv/mmmv.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Perscitus said:


> Fair point and I am glad to hear it helps you. I can see both EAP and FSD serving a purpose for many.
> 
> I have (sadly) lived in NYC for the better part of 3 decades, with a few sprinkled-in years also in Houston and Portland OR - and I too hate mindless bumper to bumper highway or inner city street chaos traffic.
> 
> I do not commute and the car is my weekend toy to get away from cities so ymmv/mmmv.


Yup. I have a 911 with a manual trans for the weekends. It's amazing at that and absolutely horrible in traffic. If your Tesla is used for weekends, than I total,y get it.


----------



## jhartbarger (Sep 19, 2018)

I purchased EAP on 3/15 and it was enabled on 3/16, I then purchased FSD on 3/17 and NaviAP, Summon, etc were enabled and working this afternoon.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

dburkland said:


> Good to know, maybe living in the wintery abyss also known as Minnesota will help my chances getting beta releases


Good luck! you certainly deserve it for putting up with those winters!


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm not sure if I'm surprised by the results of the poll or not. After all the price flipping at Tesla and decreases after threats of "you'll pay more" after purchase, I would have thought more people would have waited on the functionality to arrive with regulatory approval.


----------



## Marc G (Apr 29, 2018)

Purchased AP+FSD (2600+4000 CAD), last week, have the features on the car but doesn't show up on my Tesla account online. Has anyone in Canada contacted their insurance company to show proof of upgrades. I would think it would be wise to notify insurance company of the upgrade.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

After much hand-wringing, I decided to pass on FSD, for now, at least. The vast bulk of my commute is on the interstate, and EAP already handles that very well. I encounter very little in the way of stop-and-go traffic on surface streets, so the forthcoming "reading of traffic lights and street signs," while very interesting to the gadget geek in me, is of little practical use to me. Enhanced Summon is of no interest to me at all.

Of course, there may be other FSD-only features coming, but we don't yet know what those might be. If I were sure that paying HW3 would enable a step-function improvement in EAP and NOA, I would probably bite, but Elon himself has said that HW3 is not necessary for EAP, so until I hear that HW3 would enable some sort of "Enhanced EAP," [sic], I will keep my $2,000.


----------



## dcdttu (Aug 5, 2018)

I actually purchased EAP after I bought the car, and the purchased FSD when the price dropped. Not an option to vote on.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

dcdttu said:


> I actually purchased EAP after I bought the car, and the purchased FSD when the price dropped. Not an option to vote on.


Use #2, it's close enough.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

As of my post here, 272 votes, $450,000 for Tesla. 🤑🤑🤑

Wait is AP $3k? Or is it 2? If it’s 3, just add 8,000 more to the above!


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> As of my post here, 272 votes, $450,000 for Tesla. 🤑🤑🤑
> 
> Wait is AP $3k? Or is it 2? If it's 3, just add 8,000 more to the above!


Yes, (142+8)*2000 + 30*5000 = $450,000


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

victor said:


> Yes, (142+8)*2000 + 30*5000 = $450,000


Yes!!! I can math!








😁


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

timtesla said:


> You won't get an update now. You'll have to wait until the first FSD features roll out later this year


Actually, according to Elon tweets (ahem), there is starting a rolling update that enables advance summon and auto lane change for NOA... these are supposed to be available only for FSD owners, right?


----------



## BrodyC (Dec 29, 2017)

Joaquin said:


> Actually, according to Elon tweets (ahem), there is starting a rolling update that enables advance summon and auto lane change for NOA... these are supposed to be available only for FSD owners, right?


Those are part of EAP. If you have EAP, you're r quite a bit away from seeing benefits of FSD. 
If you have the recently-created AP, then FSD features are rolling out now.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Is there a way to confirm my FSD thru the console in the car?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Maynerd said:


> Is there a way to confirm my FSD thru the console in the car?


no, just your account on Tesla.com.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> no, just your account on Tesla.com.
> 
> View attachment 23545


Which, be warned, Tesla has been slow to update if you are adding both (the new) AP and FSD. I added AP on 6-March (and it has been functional for almost 2 weeks), yet its still not showing. If you are just upgrading from (the old) EAP to FSD, the update seems to be appearing on the page faster.


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

Joaquin said:


> Actually, according to Elon tweets (ahem), there is starting a rolling update that enables advance summon and auto lane change for NOA... these are supposed to be available only for FSD owners, right?


Yes, but the person I was replying to already had EAP, so already had these features enabled.


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

Forgive the ignorance, which is coming in hot n fast...

I ordered AP on Saturday, today is Wednesday. I honestly have completely paid no attention to anything autopilot up til now. Soooo, how would I know I have AP? I post a pic of my AP screen below. Is there anything on this screen that lets me know I have AP available? Sorry in advance for the high-level ding dong here.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Headwind said:


> Forgive the ignorance, which is coming in hot n fast...
> 
> I ordered AP on Saturday, today is Wednesday. I honestly have completely paid no attention to anything autopilot up til now. Soooo, how would I know I have AP? I post a pic of my AP screen below. Is there anything on this screen that lets me know I have AP available? Sorry in advance for the high-level ding dong here.
> View attachment 23575


that Autosteer (beta) button. Toggle that on, then next time you are on the freeway, tap down on the right steering wheel lever to activate TACC, or 2x for autosteer.


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> that Autosteer (beta) button. Toggle that on, then next time you are on the freeway, tap down on the right steering wheel lever to activate TACC, or 2x for autosteer.


Thanks @MelindaV ! Much appreciated.


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

FSD price update: as of this morning, it went up to 7k$ for me as an option (from the 3k$ during the price holiday).


----------



## tarheel_95 (Dec 18, 2018)

Further info on FSD price update: Model 3 in December with EAP and no FSD. Price increased to $5,000 for me as an add-on option (from the $2k during the price holiday). WOW!


----------



## yongtx (Mar 21, 2019)

I took delivery last Dec without EAP, add AP ($2K) couple weeks ago but found out that it only includes TACC and Autosteer, kind of disappointed that auto lane change not included. So spent another $3K for FSD last week. NoAP and auto lane change are pretty good, but not impressed with auto park. Good for now! Looking forward to more features added to whole AP package.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

(159 + 8)*2000 + 33*5000 = $499,000

Awesome job, everyone!


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

yongtx said:


> I took delivery last Dec without EAP, add AP ($2K) couple weeks ago but found out that it only includes TACC and Autosteer, kind of disappointed that auto lane change not included. So spent another $3K for FSD last week. NoAP and auto lane change are pretty good, but not impressed with auto park. Good for now! Looking forward to more features added to whole AP package.


I got EAP with my December delivery and NOA was included. I find it very dodgy, often abandoneds lane changes when there is nothing around. I'll blame this next part on my local area but our off ramps are very sharp turns and the car just doesn't do well exiting the highway either. I actually prefer to confirm the lane change rather than what I'm assuming will be "auto lane change" that's included with FSD.

I took advantage of the sale and added FSD Sunday with 0% finance on my amex. Looking forward to trying it once I get my car back from service 200 miles away.

The rest of the features are just tricks summon etc. I'm not sure I'll ever trust it navigating around a parking lot unattended it can't even pull into my garage in a straight line


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> @Perscitus , @Gator Rican , I understand and respect your decision-making process. I would like to know what the pricing reverts to for you guys tomorrow .


@Perscitus or @Gator Rican , could you please share what the new price is for upgrading to AP and FSD now that the sale is over and prices have reverted to "normal"? I'm thinking its the same $4K for AP and $7K for FSD for someone who purchases a M3 today and then decides to add the features after delivery, but I'd like to confirm with one of you guys who decided the features (even at the sale price) weren't for you. Thanks!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> We do know
> 
> from the post here.


This saddens me. Invitation to be a beta tester, which I already declined last year, is not any compensation for having bought into FSD early and watching the promise fly out the window that buying it at the time of car purchase would be the cheapest option. Being first in line to get new software updates, though,would have some appeal. As Tesla is always changing their mind on things as they sometimes speak and then think, I hope there's a chance that the early access offer for early FSD purchasers evolves into software release priority.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> This saddens me. Invitation to be a beta tester, which I already declined last year, is not any compensation for having bought into FSD early and watching the promise fly out the window that buying it at the time of car purchase would be the cheapest option. Being first in line to get new software updates, though,would have some appeal. As Tesla is always changing their mind on things as they sometimes speak and then think, I hope there's a chance that the early access offer for early FSD purchasers evolves into software release priority.


It's a nice gesture that Tesla did not have to make (all companies change prices and it's a common experience to buy something and see it go on sale for significantly less at some later date) and it does get you beta versions ahead of the wide release versions. In that sense, it does put you first in line, for new software features, if not for access to wide-release firmwares.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bernard said:


> all companies change prices and it's a common experience to buy something and see it go on sale for significantly less at some later date


The difference I see here is that not all companies tell you it will cost more if you purchase it later and then completely reverse that.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> The difference I see here is that not all companies tell you it will cost more if you purchase it later and then completely reverse that.


It's pretty common with laptops and a number of other electronic gadgets to price a feature at some added cost X if added when ordering the product, and specify that adding the feature after the purchase will cost X+Y, for some Y, only to see that feature drop in price over time, so that you can add it 9-10mos later for less, not just less than X+Y, but even less than X. Mostly, that goes for hardware features (memory, size of solid-state disk, speed of wifi radio), but the principle is the same: the company puts some pressure on you to buy the feature up front. In the case of software, the price of features seems far more arbitrary than in the case of hardware, but that's the nature of the business.
With the FSD option, we still expect that it is paying not just for software features, but also for a hardware upgrade to HW 3.0, so it's not surprising that the price could have dropped, even if the drop was just temporary.
I don't see an issue with that, although I certainly agree that Tesla's decisions on pricing and options appear more random (Brownian motion?) than anything else...

As another poster remarked, once FSD is actually working as described by Musk and the regulatory hurdles are overcome, Tesla could price FSD at $20K and people would line up to buy it ;-) so whether we paid $8K for the combo last year or $5K in the short window in the last few weeks will not matter: we will have gotten an incredible bargain either way ;-)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bernard said:


> It's pretty common with laptops and a number of other electronic gadgets to price a feature at some added cost X if added when ordering the product, and specify that adding the feature after the purchase will cost X+Y, for some Y, only to see that feature drop in price over time, so that you can add it 9-10mos later for less, not just less than X+Y, but even less than X. Mostly, that goes for hardware features (memory, size of solid-state disk, speed of wifi radio), but the principle is the same: the company puts some pressure on you to buy the feature up front. In the case of software, the price of features seems far more arbitrary than in the case of hardware, but that's the nature of the business.
> With the FSD option, we still expect that it is paying not just for software features, but also for a hardware upgrade to HW 3.0, so it's not surprising that the price could have dropped, even if the drop was just temporary.
> I don't see an issue with that, although I certainly agree that Tesla's decisions on pricing and options appear more random (Brownian motion?) than anything else...
> 
> As another poster remarked, once FSD is actually working as described by Musk and the regulatory hurdles are overcome, Tesla could price FSD at $20K and people would line up to buy it ;-) so whether we paid $8K for the combo last year or $5K in the short window in the last few weeks will not matter: we will have gotten an incredible bargain either way ;-)


The thing is though, with those other companies you listed you got to use whatever you paid more for. This still does not exist for Tesla. I just can't say they did the right thing here.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> The difference I see here is that not all companies tell you it will cost more if you purchase it later and then completely reverse that.


Agreex1000.


Bernard said:


> It's pretty common with laptops and a number of other electronic gadgets to price a feature at some added cost X if added when ordering the product, and specify that adding the feature after the purchase will cost X+Y, for some Y, only to see that feature drop in price over time.


The difference I see here is that nothing of FSD had come to fruition. I knew I was buying into a dream that may or may not happen. I accept the gamble that it may have been money spent for nothing. The only advantage to buying early was (to be) the price, which I had understood to be guaranteed to be the minimum. Elon says he appreciates our support and loyalty begets loyalty. Just not feeling that. Tesla, like an astray teenager, has lost some of my trust, which is going to take time and good behavior to get back. And being invited into the early access program, which demands I give up Teslafi and randomly gives me beta features that may be total garbage - it's just not an olive branch for me. I still think they need to rethink this specific offer.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> The thing is though, with those other companies you listed you got to use whatever you paid more for. This still does not exist for Tesla. I just can't say they did the right thing here.


Oh, I agree they messed up. But it's part of a pattern of confused pricing, constant changes, etc. So it's pretty clear that they never did any of this intentionally -- they are just fumbling along with pricing and options, trying to figure out what works best for everyone. So, yes, dropping the price before any of us who paid for EAP+FSD received any FSD features was a bit annoying, as was the pricing of AP+FSD for new buyers over the last 6-8 weeks. But I am not upset and the annoyance hardly lasted any time; I always go by the best advice I ever received from anyone in my 65 years so far:
==> "never attribute to malice what you can attribute to stupidity"...


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Agreex1000.
> 
> The difference I see here is that nothing of FSD had come to fruition. I knew I was buying into a dream that may or may not happen. I accept the gamble that it may have been money spent for nothing. The only advantage to buying early was (to be) the price, which I had understood to be guaranteed to be the minimum. Elon says he appreciates our support and loyalty begets loyalty. Just not feeling that. Tesla, like an astray teenager, has lost some of my trust, which is going to take time and good behavior to get back. And being invited into the early access program, which demands I give up Teslafi and randomly gives me beta features that may be total garbage - it's just not an olive branch for me. I still think they need to rethink this specific offer.


I agree -- I am in the same situation, having paid for EAP+FSD a year ago, also viewing my $3K FSD as a bet on a possible future more than the purchase of a particular feature.
Tesla has not lost my trust, but I'd say it has confirmed what I've long thought: that engineers are way smarter than executives, merchants, or financial specialists ;-)
Tesla engineers are delivering fantastic cars and Tesla sales/accounting/bosses are messing up the great PR generated by these cars by constantly changing their minds and messing up with ours...


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Bernard said:


> But I am not upset and the annoyance hardly lasted any time; I always go by the best advice I ever received from anyone in my 65 years so far:
> ==> "never attribute to malice what you can attribute to stupidity"...


Totally agree - I see no malice in Tesla, just chaos and bad decisions. And you sound like my better-half who never experienced any annoyance over the shenanigans this past month. All I heard was, "But we love the cars!" Which is absolutely true. The FSD just seems to be the lingering scab for me. Accentuated by I had paid for it on 2 cars, with one of those being after purchase. Last summer when they started upping the after-purchase price, we decided we should lock into the $4k before they upped it more. We were told to pay $5k and $1k would be refunded. Five months later and several phone calls, a dozen emails and half a dozen chat sessions and a lot of unnecessary stress, I got the $1k refund. Just a few weeks before the cheaper price was announced.

Anyway thanks for sharing your zen composure on this. I think it helps bring some of us back from the edge.


----------

